# soup base



## jafl (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone know how to make your own bouillon or soup base? I had a recipe for making bouillon cubes at one time- make the soup stock and then boil it until just the solids remain. But boiling the stock simply meant everything evaporated to the point that nothing was left.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

What quantity did you start with? I boil 30 lbs. of chicken leg quarters at a time in a large (20 qt.?) pot & then refridgerate the whole thing so that the fat floats to the top & solidifies, then I skim off the fat & put it in a seperate jar for cooking with & boil the stock down to 1/2 volume before allowing it to cool again, repackaging it & freezing it. I know that's not exactly what you are looking for, but IMO knowing how to make bullion is useful, but just going out & buying it at the Dollar Tree seems more practical (for now).



also, boiling too quickly will allow some particulates to escape in the steam, this is the grime you are wiping off your cabinetry when you clean


----------



## jafl (Jun 3, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> What quantity did you start with? I boil 30 lbs. of chicken leg quarters at a time in a large (20 qt.?) pot & then refridgerate the whole thing so that the fat floats to the top & solidifies, then I skim off the fat & put it in a seperate jar for cooking with & boil the stock down to 1/2 volume before allowing it to cool again, repackaging it & freezing it. I know that's not exactly what you are looking for, but IMO knowing how to make bullion is useful, but just going out & buying it at the Dollar Tree seems more practical (for now).
> 
> also, boiling too quickly will allow some particulates to escape in the steam, this is the grime you are wiping off your cabinetry when you clean


The recipe/instructions I tried used beef. Right now I am looking for something I can put in canning jars with dehydrated vegetables from my garden; I may want to make Christmas presents.

As for store-bought bouillon, that's not really an option for me due to the sodium. As near as I can tell my sodium intake doesn't have any effect on my blood pressure, but with a leaky aortic valve, I don't want to take any more chances than I have to.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Instead of trying to make the bouillon directly, what about making meat extract instead. The meat extract (like posted earlier) is something that is boiled down to a thick sauce, not dried right out. You will be able to "re-hydrate" the meat extract back into a soup.

You can follow the basics of making "condensed soups" to make your meat extract - or - just buy the Campbells soups and store them. Personally - making my own soup without salt is my choice (I do not use salt nor pepper in any of my cooking - personal choice only).


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i had a question. i'm new to a lot of canning and things like that, but i'm eager to learn i was wondering if you could make home made broths and can them like veggies.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Tammy said:


> i had a question. i'm new to a lot of canning and things like that, but i'm eager to learn i was wondering if you could make home made broths and can them like veggies.


Yes you can can broth.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

To make a solid soup base at home is crazy. Make the broth and reduce it to a point where you like the taste. Then can it. 

If you want you can do a further reduction and make demi glace and other reductions for the production of other "mother sauces" but that's more gourmet than survivalist.


----------

